# Eggdrop und Pisg



## Sven4972 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen UnrealIRC mit Eggdrop am laufen.
Um jetzt Statistiken anzuzeigen habe ich noch Pisg installiert.

Jetzt werden mir aber immer nur die letzten 5 Tage bei pisg angezeigt.

Wo kann ich es zum Beispiel einstellen das ich die letzten 31 Tage angezeigt bekomme?

In der pisg.cfg habe ich folgendes stehen


```
DailyActivity = "31"
```

Egal was ich da einstelle, es bleibt immer bei den 5 Tagen.


LG Sven


----------



## erik s. (21. Juli 2012)

Server schon neugestartet?


----------

